# ffs2recov is broken in FreeBSD 13, what is the alternate?



## pshiva (Nov 25, 2021)

sysutils/ffs2recov seems to be broken in FreeBSD 13 and above, is there any other utility that can be used instead?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 25, 2021)

ufs was not designed to recover, so only one thing, making regulary backups.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Nov 26, 2021)

pshiva Where do you read that it is broken?


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 26, 2021)

Finished sysutils/ffs2recov | ffs2recov-1.0_1: Ignored: is marked as broken on FreeBSD 13.0: Changes made to the ffs2 filesystem in FreeBSD 13 are no longer compatible with ffs2recov


----------



## covacat (Nov 26, 2021)

you can get it from a 12.2 box along with libufs.so.6
if you change the name of 
int getinode(struct uufsd *, union dinodep *, ino_t) and all the references to it
 in the source (because it collides with a system function now) it compiles
have no idea if it works of not


----------

